# Morning Star Long Range Trip 27 Jul 05



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Well....not the best trip Capt Monty 
ever had. He got a "tip" from a diver
friend about a virgin wreck located 
about a 3-4 hr steam out. The boat
left the dock at 0600 nearly full. I
think there were 23 people on from what 
I heard. We steamed out about 3 hrs
and then it started to fall apart....he spent
the next 40 min going around in big
circles trying to find the wreck...no love
there. After finally calling "no mas", 
we started steaming towards another
wreck that he knew was there. We 
traveled for quite a bit before we got 
there and then anchored up. It was
about 11:30 then, 5 1/2 hrs into the
trip! Bite was off at this spot, so off
we go again! Got to the next spot 
around 12:30. This spot was fairly 
good and most people got a few nice
fish there. Unfortunately it was one of 
those short flurries of bites and only lasted
about an hour. Time to move on and the
day was getting short...(we still had a 3
hr trip to get back  ) We hit one more
spot after that for a few min and then 
we had to start heading in. Got back in
about 5:30. 1 1/2 hrs late. Those are the
breaks on this trip. Now I heard two stories
about the virgin wreck, the first was that
he could not find it, and the second was
that he found it, but there was no life.
I am not sure which it was. Eithor way, 
if it would have panned out, we would
have been on the "greatest trip of the
year". I do not mind taking chances
on long range trips...boom or bust. Most
folks still ended up with between 10 - 20
fish. So the good: fishing is still good, 
and the wrecks have fish on them. The bad:
the virgin wreck gamble bombed and it
took most of our fishing time with it.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the report. I know that's one that Monty will not forget. Hope we do better this Sunday on the extended trip. How big were the sea bass that were caught? I'd much rather catch 10 5#'ers than limit out on 2#'ers. Anyone catch any ling cod? That's always a bonus. Thanks again for the report.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catfish, 

Not a single ling on this trip...Monty
was soo upset during this trip that 
the mates would not even joke around
with him like they usually do. They
said when he was looking for that
wreck out there for 40 min that 
he must have smoked about 2 packs
of cigs he was stressing soo much! 

Size of the fish were nothing special
eithor. As soon as Monty said that
his last LR trip was his best ever 
I knew why this trip sucked! NEVER
EVER go on the trip after a great trip!

You should be in great shape for your
trip. The fish are there and after 
this trip, Monty will play it safe.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I sort of figured he'd play it cool the next trip. What I like about Monty is that he gives 110% each and every trip. How did the corner spots do? For the last 4 trips I've had spot 25 but had to take the other corner (spot 21) this trip. I've also got 21 booked for Aug 31st as 21 was taken again.  25 has given me 2 limits in 4 trips, hope 21 does the same. I'll post results and some pics Monday.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

We like the same corner  

Last two trips me and the wife had
spots 25 and 1. Did fantastic.

On this last trip those spots were booked.
Ended up having to fish in 20 and 21.
Well... like I said, this was my worst
trip in 3 years on the MS. Guess 
which spot the pool fish came out off?
Spot 25 :--| I swear it seemed like
his fish were all twice as big as mine
also! But I am sure that you will have
better luck in spot 21 then I did


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

My last trip I had 25 and Anthony had 1. I did well but Anthony smoked me.  He's great to fish next to, you always learn something.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Small world. I ran into Anthony down 
in OC on Wed. He was fairly busy 
though. Could only chat for a little bit.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catfish,

When you see monty on Sunday, 
ask him when he started doing 
canyon runs for Sea Bass? Then
duck, cuz he may throw something
at you!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Pretty soon Monty will be doing tilefish trips in the canyons. I should see you on sunday Nick.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, 

As I was leaving the boat Wed, Monty 
said that he was definitely planning
a tile fish trip and that he would
send me an e-mail invite when he
has it finalized. I am not sure if this
trip will be an "open" e-mail invite
or "invitation" only e-mail invite like
he did with the special tog trip
earlier this year. Considering the 
depths and possible "tangle" factor I 
would expect an extremely limited 
load trip (10 - 15 people max)
with a fairly stiff price tag. Probably
somewhere in the $200 - $300 price
range due the amount of fuel and 
limited load. He did not mention dates, 
but I would expect something in the
Sept/Oct range. He probably already
has too many seabass reservations 
for the summer tourist season to go 
any sooner.


----------

